# My CRS Tank with pictures



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Attached is a link to the pictures

https://picasaweb.google.com/113229...&authkey=Gv1sRgCOrr6syU2faJdA&feat=directlink


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I see some nice ones in the pictures. Do you keep them in the planted tank for variety or plan to breed?

I like this (the lower one) the most. My favourite pattern SS/SS+ with white tails. Any colour on the legs? Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks randy. I keep them in a planted tank but mostly mosses.
I'll check and let u know if they have color on their legs.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

RONY11 said:


> Thanks randu. I keep them in a planted tank but mostly mosses.
> I'll check and let u know if they have color on their legs.


Nice CRS! What type of mosses are you using? Which ones grow fast? I only tried Taiwan Moss so far and are growing at a good clip.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Randy I checked grade SSS and snow white have white legs



razoredge said:


> Nice CRS! What type of mosses are you using? Which ones grow fast? I only tried Taiwan Moss so far and are growing at a good clip.


MY Round Pellia grows quick in this aquarium


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

RONY11 said:


> Randy I checked grade SSS and snow white have white legs
> 
> MY Round Pellia grows quick in this aquarium


Nice !! That's one of my goals.


----------

